# Sickest news about a sick [email protected]



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Ian Huntley is to sue the prison service for £100,000

No sympathy. That sick fucker murdered 2 innocent 8 year old girls 8 years ago, he deserves every bit of rough (natural) justice he has received from his fellow inmates and gets absolutely no sympathy from me. He deserves to rot in hell and even that it too good for him.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Couldn't agree more. I wouldn't even listen to his argument...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thought it was only 20k... anyway, they thankfully reckon the nonce won't get anywhere with the claim


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am surprised he hasn't been killed in there to be honest - that would be too good for him though, he deserves to suffer for the rest of his miserable life - pieces of shit like him deserve the absolute worst that can be thrown at them.

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Thought it was only 20k... anyway, they thankfully reckon the nonce won't get anywhere with the claim


What ever the amount he is going for it will be up to us taxpayers to meet his legal costs :evil:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not if some lovely person stabs him properly first :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Not if some lovely person stabs him properly first :lol:


Now theres a plan :twisted:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

The crazy thing is, he will probably win..

What is up with this country, it has gone to the dogs, not getting it back..

Everyone has to many rights now, especially school kids and those who came through immigration..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I hope he carries on with the claim, and gets his £100k.

Then I hope the families of his victims sue HIM for every penny, and take it all back off him again.

I'm sure I read that they only got £11k in victim's compensation.

That sick fucker needs to be made to eat his own scrotum.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm pleased that someone has started this thread. i nearly crashed the van when i heard the news on the radio.

this is going to waste tens of thousands of pounds as a defence will need to be mounted, and we also have to pay the fees for that kiddy-fiddling-fucker to have some fun.

your 'human rights' in prison should be limited. this twisted specimen had no regard for the most basic rights of the two little girls he murdered. their families are having their faces rubbed in shit by this man, wounds are being poked and prodded.

i would have no hesitation in pulling the trigger to relieve society of this whinging sack of shit. i hope the new government will show some balls and a fuck-europe attitude by nipping this one in the bud.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Whilst I agree with the sentiments of him being dead, I find it far more gratifying knowing that every day he lives he is living in fear for his life, knowing that his fellow prisoners will slit his throat, wound him or hurt him leaving him disfigured and in pain, and that he will be patched up and returned for more torture. He has this for the rest of his life some, 30 or 40 years.

Now that is far better justice than his actual prison sentence. Long may this continue.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> Whilst I agree with the sentiments of him being dead, I find it far more gratifying knowing that every day he lives he is living in fear for his life, knowing that his fellow prisoners will slit his throat, wound him or hurt him leaving him disfigured and in pain, and that he will be patched up and returned for more torture. He has this for the rest of his life some, 30 or 40 years.
> 
> Now that is far better justice than his actual prison sentence. Long may this continue.


Yes this is good but it is all at a huge expense to us, if he was just taken out the back and shot then that's it done, no more expense. It's a disgrace that someone like this is even entitled or even has the opportunity to sue anyone. Human rights are an absolute joke and there really needs to be some BIG amendments. Unfortunately it's not going to happen in our lifetime!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

its mad... he gave up his human rights when he did that to those girls....


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

He will never get out, and I don't know much but theres not much retailing in prisons.

So if he wins, what is he going to spend it on?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denTTed said:


> He will never get out


I would not bank on it, the chap that was responsible for Lockerbie was [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

People who violate other people's human rights should have no human rights themselves.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------

